# Bench (the magistrates or judge presiding during a court hearing)



## dg2009

What would be the best romanian translation for "bench", please.

Many thanks.


----------



## anto33

Fraza nu este completă, dar cred că _"scaun judecătoresc"_.


----------



## dg2009

Thank you.


----------



## szindy88

dg2009 said:


> Thank you.




Hi

I have found the term ''banc de magistrat''


----------

